# Side Skirts (To stop wind)



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

I need to make some side skirt to stop the wind comming from under the van once we have the awning up, to keep all those naughty draughts out.
The idea that came to ming so far is to:
Buy a large thick poly sheet, cutting it to shape (Above wheel arch and under door step etc. Then use some sort of pop stud kit (One part screwed into van and and the other part riveted onto the poly sheet, and then fix eyelets in the bottom of the sheet to peg it down.

Does this sound feesable? if so were is best to get the bits? or does anyone have any other sugestions?

Boomba.
I have tried a small windbreak but withou too much sucssess.


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi we bought a wind break from the shows that is made to go along the side of the van to stop the breeze going into the awning, it is about 18 inches high and has wooden posts that can be banged into the gound and it runs the length of the van.

They are at every show so you might find one on your next visit

Jakki


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a skirt that we dont use are you going to the Global?


----------



## Rayo (Jan 3, 2010)

I use the pop stud method to secure mine to the van, one stud every 18" should do it. It works well. I doubt if you could get a satisfactory fit of the studs to poly sheet though It would be better to use PVC type stuff, like the material they use for the mud skirts on an awning. If you make it tall enough, there's no need to peg the bottom down, just tuck it under the edge of your groundsheet/carpet.

The problems with the pole fitting ones are: 

1. Hard work, if not impossible, getting the poles in the ground if you are pitched on hard standing.

2. The danger of bashing the side of your van with the hammer when knocking them in!


----------



## Waggie (Feb 10, 2010)

Fiamma sell it, you can buy it on Flea Bay, I believe John Cross stock it too 
The kit comes with Press Studs ect.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*skirt*

GH Awnings (the awning company) will make you one bespoke.

TM


----------



## Bowler1975 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi,

In the dark old days when we used to have a caravan we used to have an extra awning rail fitted at low level to allow a skirt to be fed in and stop the wind blowing under the van and into the awning.

It was a very simple solution and don't see why it could not be applied to a motorvan and only takes seconds to feed the skirt into the awning rail.

I would guess all the parts would be readily available and the you should be able to get the rail colour coded or to blend into the side of the van without too much difficulty.

Just a thought.

Colin


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

This is made for the job, but not a kit, you will need the studs with it.

http://tinyurl.com/draught-skirt

Mandy


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Try this website

http://www.windbreakleisure.co.uk/


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

I wouldn't use press studs, instead you can get rubber suckers with a nut on the back, ideal


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*side skirts*

Thanks for the idea beegee. Went to the local camping shop and got some 30" skirt for £6.50 a metre (they also do it in 20" £5.50 a Metre). Then to Wilko and got 12 suckers for £1.80 they have small hooks on but I took the hooks out and put the sucker head through the peg holes and replaced the hook, perfect fit! I did hve to cut a couple of extra holes. Then cut the the skirt to shape around the door. The runner strip is on the floor which I will pin down with a couple of pegs. I did reinforce the runner strip with a couple of runs on the sewing machine. All in all a good result.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

This sounds the way to go then.

Do the suckers work? I know I brought a couple before to hand a bin bag on and had poor results.
I've had a look on flebay and found a site that sells awning material for around the same price per metre but in 160cm width in a variety of colours, and also for just a few quid you can get a eyelet kit.
and as mentioned in this thread, rather than peg the bottom down just folding it under the awning map will be better.

This seems like a project just waiting to happen!!

Boomba


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

TheBoombas said:


> This sounds the way to go then.
> 
> Do the suckers work? I know I brought a couple before to hand a bin bag on and had poor results.
> I've had a look on flebay and found a site that sells awning material for around the same price per metre but in 160cm width in a variety of colours, and also for just a few quid you can get a eyelet kit.
> ...


 I tested it yesterday on the drive and they were ok for a couple of hours in a moderate breeze so I think they will be ok. I suppose I could have used the suction pads used for the silver internal screens from CAK but for £1.80 it s worth trying. Don't think you need an eyelet kit as the material dosen't tear.

Graham


----------

